
Ooma creator says startup founders are "f----d" - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/michael-cerda/ooma-creator-says-startup-founders-are-f++++d-322825.php
======
dcurtis
Just by listening to him for a minute, you can tell this guy has that "thing"
that makes someone a good founder.

